# أنبياء العهد القديم و تعدد الزوجات



## البلقاسي (15 مايو 2011)

كثيرا ما يقوم الاخوة المسيحيون بانتقاد الدين الاسلامي بسبب إباحته لتعدد الزيجات لأربع،

إلا أن القوم مخطئون أيُّما خطأ،

ذلك لأن أنبياء العهد القديم كثير منهم قد تزوج بأكثر من واحدة و لم ينهه الله عن فعلته ،
أمثال إبراهيم ، و داود بن يسي ، و سليمان الذي مذكور عنه بالكتاب المقدس أنه كان له نحو ألف زوجة و سرية ,

و الذي أراه هو أنكم لا تستطيعون إنكار ذلك البتة ،

فهل كان أنبياء العهد القديم مخطئون إذْ فعلوا ذلك ؟
 خاصة و أن الله في الكتاب المقدس لم يوبخهم لفعلتهم تلك ، و لم ينكرها عليهم قط . . .

أم أن العهد الجديد قد نَسَخ ذلك ؟
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2011)

لايوجد ناسخ ومنسوخ فى المسيحية والرد موجود فى هذه الروابط
http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29403
http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158532


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مايو 2011)

*هذا شرح وافي لو حضرتك عاوز تفهم  لو عاوز تجادل اتفضل بس بعد ما تسمع الرد

[YOUTUBE]IXf1inAefrw[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56257


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مايو 2011)

*
حاول ان تفصل بين افعال البشر و منهم الأنبياء و الرسل و بين وصايا الله, فلا يوجد في العهد القديمة وصية تصرح تعدد الزوجات, بل حرمت في العهد الجديد

الزواج بامرأة واحدة واضح في قصة آدم وحواء حيث أن الله خلق زوجة واحدة لآدم.

وأول من ذكر عنه أنه تزوج بأكثر من امرأة واحدة هو لامك (من نسل قايين) الذى اتخذ له امرأتين (تك 4: 19).

 يبدو أن الله قد ترك للإنسان أن يكتشف بخبرته أن نظام الزوجة الواحدة هو النظام السليم .

فتعدد الزوجات يجلب المتاعب وكثيراً ما يؤدي إلي ارتكاب الخطية، كما حدث مع إبراهيم (تك 21) ومع جدعون (قض 8: 29- 9: 57)، ومع داود (2 صم 11، 3)، ومع سليمان (1 مل 11: 1- 8 انظر أيضاًنح 13: 26). وقد حذر الناموس الملوك من ذلك (تث 17: 17)، فتعدد الزوجات مجلبة لإثارة الغيرة والمخاصمات العائلية ، كما حدث مع ألقانة الذي كانت له زوجتان تعادي كل منهما الأخري (1 صم 1: 6، انظر لا 18: 18).


وفي حالة تعدد الزوجات ، ومن الطبيعي أن يميل الرجل إلي زوجة أكثر من الأخري كما حدث مع يعقوب إذ أحب راحيل أكثر من ليئة (تك 29) كما أحب ألقانة حنة- رغم أنها كانت عاقراً أكثر من فننة. ولابد أن يؤدي هذا إلي تمزق البيت .


تعدد الزوجات في الاسلام لا يكون الا من أجل المتعة ويخرج من نطاق الزواج الواحد ذو الجسد الواحد
فمن السهل أن أتزوج باربعة وأعيش حياتي بمتعة بين الأربعة

ولكن من الصعب أن أتزوج واحدة فقط للمتعة وأحيا 

فالزواج بالمسيحية هو زواج ذو طبيعة مقدسة بها أحيا بجسد واحد في حياة واحدة هدفها أن أمجد الله

فشريعة الزوجة الواحدة شريعة مقدسة لخير الإنسان لأنها تتجنب التفكك الأسري وتشرد الأطفال
تتجنب القضايا الأجتماعية والمناوشات بين الزوجات تتجنب كثير من المشاكل ولكن بالزوجة الواحدة سنحيا لمجد الله وإن ظهرت المشاكل وهذا أكيد سيكون الله هو العامل علي حلها لأننا أبنائه وليس لنا سواه وليس لنا سوا زواجنا الواحد

أما بالنسبة للأدلة الكتابية نري

مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ امْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ
وَهِيَ قَرِينَتُكَ وَامْرَأَةُ عَهْدِكَ.
أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟
وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ

هل وجدت أجابه لسؤالك ؟*


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2011)

*يا رب أرحمنا .....*
*كيف تقارن بين كلمات الله في كتابه المقدس وبين كلمات قرأنك ؟*
*أنت تقول تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس وتستدل علي أن هناك من تزوج من أكثر من واحدة ..... ولكن أين وصية الله بذلك ... وأين رضاءه عنها *
*هل قرأت أنه قال مثني وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت أيمانكم *
*إن كان هناك أحد تزوج من أكثر من واحدة هذا لا يعني أن الله صرح بهذا أو أراد هذا أو أعطي وصيته بهذا .... فلا مجال للمقارنة أذاً*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مايو 2011)

الفيصل فى الأمر هو الخلقة الأولى

هل خلق الله آدم وأربعة حواء !!!!!!!!

وقد ظلت البشرية لعدة أجيال تحافظ على مبدأ آدم واحد وحواء واحدة
ولم يبدأ  الإنحراف عن ذلك -مثلما قال لك أخونا الحبيب - إلاَّ  لامك ، الذى هو من نسل قاتل أخيه

ولكن الله فى العهد القديم كان يتدرج بالبشر فى رفع مستواهم ، لأن الحكمة تقتضى ألا تأمر إلاَّ بما يُستطاع

ولكن فى عهد النعمة ، أعاد الله الوضع لما كان عليه فى الخلقة الأصلية : آدم واحد وحواء واحدة

وأما عن الزواج عند سيادتك ، فالنقد فيه لا يقتصر على التعدد فقط ، بل أيضاً على تحليل الزنى والمحرمات تحت شرعية زائفة


----------



## البلقاسي (16 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا رب أرحمنا .....*​
> *كيف تقارن بين كلمات الله في كتابه المقدس وبين كلمات قرأنك ؟*
> *أنت تقول تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس وتستدل علي أن هناك من تزوج من أكثر من واحدة ..... ولكن أين وصية الله بذلك ... وأين رضاءه عنها *
> *هل قرأت أنه قال مثني وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت أيمانكم *
> ...


 

اللي أنا عارفه إن أفعال الأنبياء أو الرسل المفروض *حُجَّة*

بمعنى انه مادام سين من الانبياء عمل شيء فهذا معناه إباحته مادام لم يُنْزِل الله ما ينسخه 

ذلك لأن الأصل في الأنبياء و الرسل العصمة من الزلل 

فهل أفعال الأنبياء ليست حجة في الفقه المسيحي؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 مايو 2011)

> اللي أنا عارفه إن أفعال الأنبياء أو الرسل المفروض *حُجَّة*
> بمعنى انه مادام سين من الانبياء عمل شيء فهذا معناه إباحته مادام لم يُنْزِل الله ما ينسخه
> ذلك لأن الأصل في الأنبياء و الرسل العصمة من الزلل
> فهل أفعال الأنبياء ليست حجة في الفقه المسيحي؟


انت لا تعرف ، الرسل والانبياء فى الكتاب المقدس هم بشر وليسوا الهة ، الكل قابل للخطأ والكل يخطأ . فهم طلبوا وترجوا المخلص الذى يخلصهم من خطيتهم راجع مثلا مزمور التوبة لداود وسفر التوبة لسليمان الحكيم (الجامعة)

اعطيك مثال ، وهو سليمان الحكيم ، فهو طلب من الله الحكمة وقد اعطاه الله ذلك ، ومع ذلك نجد ان سليمان الحكيم بحكمته العظيمة سقط ايضا فى الخطية ، وهنا اثبت الله لنا ان حتى الحكمة ليست كافية فى نجاة الانسان من الخطية ، فالانسان يحتاج لمخلص من الخطية .
خطية سليمان الكبيرة والتى اتكلم عنها هى زواجه الكثير وبأجنبيات ، فهذا امال قلبه عن الله .

1Kgs 11:4 وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ أَمَلْنَ قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ كَامِلاً مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ. 

وعند توبته ، كتب سفر الجامعة الذى يوضح ان كل الغنى والسلطان هو فانى ولا يوجد الا الله وحده الغير فانى .
وكتب سقر النشيد ليوضح ان اعظم حب حقيقى هو حب الله للانسان والذى يكون فى معظم الاحوال متكاسل.​ 
جاء المسيح بتعاليم اكثر تضييق وسمو ، فمنع تعدد الزيجات .وهنا يكمن سمو تعاليم العهد الجديد التى اعطاها الله للانسان بعد نضوجه بالمسيح .​ 
ولكن هناك بعض البشر الذين رفضوا التقشف فى الدنيا ، فرفضوا تعاليم المسيح السامية واتاحوا الزواج من اربع بل واعطى الرجل الحق فى الممارسات الجنسية مع ملكات اليمين وغيرهم وبعد ذلك ادعوا انها من الله , ولكنى اقول ان تعاليم الله تصاعدية . فبعد نضوج البشر ، من المستحيل ان ينزل الله بهم الى ما قبل هذا المستوى .​​​


----------



## Critic (16 مايو 2011)

> اللي أنا عارفه إن أفعال الأنبياء أو الرسل المفروض *حُجَّة*





> بمعنى انه مادام سين من الانبياء عمل شيء فهذا معناه إباحته مادام لم يُنْزِل الله ما ينسخه
> ذلك لأن الأصل في الأنبياء و الرسل العصمة من الزلل
> فهل أفعال الأنبياء ليست حجة في الفقه المسيحي؟



*اولا من الخطأ ان تسقط مفاهيمك الاسلامية على النقاشات المسيحية*
*لا يوجد ما يسمى "فقة مسيحى" و لا يوجد نبى افعاله حجة او اسوة بشكل مطلق و لا يوجد فى المسيحية عصمة للانبياء فداودد زنى و سليمان استملن زوجاته قلبه للبعد عن الله فى وقت ما*
*النبى بشر يخطئ و يتوب*

*كما ان هناك انبياء لم يتزوجوا اصلا كيوحنا المعمدان فلماذا لا تذكره لنأخذه حجة ام هو على حسب ما تريد ان تثبته ؟*

*العهد القديم كان الانسان غير ناضج روحيا و كانت التعاليم تناسب متسواه الروحى و لا يمكن الوصول لقمة الروحية الا بالتدرج فوصايتك للطفل تختلف عن الشخص الناضج و هم اطفال روحيين*
*و فى نفس الوقت الله لن يبيح ما هو خاطئ فهو خلقهما فى البدء ذكرا و انثى*
*هم من اتبعوا اهوائهم و عادتهم حتى جاء المسيح و وصل لقمة السمو و اعاد الانسان لمكانته الاولى السامية فى التعامل مع الاخر*

*عليك ايضا ان تفهم ان الزواج فى المسيحية سر مقدس و رابطة اقوى من علاقة الابوة و الامومة و الاخوة و ان المرأة فى المسيحة ليست كالسلعة تحصل منها على ما تريد بعقد و نفقة متعة ثم ترميها خارجا متى اردت او متى انتهت حاجتك منها*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> و الذي أراه هو أنكم لا تستطيعون إنكار ذلك البتة ،
> 
> فهل كان أنبياء العهد القديم مخطئون إذْ فعلوا ذلك ؟
> خاصة و أن الله في الكتاب المقدس لم يوبخهم لفعلتهم تلك ، و لم ينكرها عليهم قط . . .
> ...



*فعلا احنا مش بننكر كده وهاننكر ليه ؟احنا معندناش حاجة نتكسف منها 
وميغلطوش ليه انبياء العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هما مش بشر ؟؟؟؟؟
احنا معندناش انبياء معصومين من الخطأ وافعالهم الشخصية ليست تشريع ولا سنة نتبعها 
مفيش تشريع او امر الهى فى العهد القديم او الجديد بالتعدد 
لم يأتى امر من الله بالزواج من واحدة واتنين وتلاته وملكات اليمين 
عيب يا اخ بلقاسى لما تتكلم عن التعددعندنا اللى هو مش موجود اصلا  وانت مش عندك تشريع بالتعدد بس ,ده انت عندك تشريع مفتوح بعدد لانهائى من النساء فى ملكات اليمين 
*


----------



## تيمو (16 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> أمثال إبراهيم ، و داود بن يسي ، و سليمان الذي مذكور عنه بالكتاب المقدس أنه كان له نحو ألف زوجة و سرية ,
> ​




هل يوجد أسماء أخرى مارست التعدد غير هؤلاء؟


----------



## Twin (16 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> اللي أنا عارفه إن أفعال الأنبياء أو الرسل المفروض *حُجَّة*
> 
> بمعنى انه مادام سين من الانبياء عمل شيء فهذا معناه إباحته مادام لم يُنْزِل الله ما ينسخه
> 
> ...


*لا والنبي :ranting:*
*ما نبي الأسلام تزوج أكثر من أربعة ونكح ميته وحرم علي زوجاته الزواج بعده وفعل الكثير مما نهاه هو عن متبعيه ... أسنقول الأن هذه حجة *​


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2011)

*يا أخ تعدد زوجات الأنبياء أو الأباء ..... لا يعتبر وصية أو حجة*
*فالتعدد شئ والوصية شئ*
*يعني بالمناسبة ... أبناء أدم الذكور تزوجوا الأناث ... وأنجبوا البشرية جمعاء*
*والله لم يرفض هذا ولم يعلن قبوله ولم يتكلم عنه .... كون هذا هو الواقع وهذا ما حدث وليس هناك طرق أخري لأقامة النسل البشري *
*أبهذا أقول أن الله مادام لم يعترض أنه وافق وموافق علي تزاوج الأخوة الأشقاء*
*يا أخ أفعال البشر شئ والوصية شئ أخر*
*يعني حضرتك .... لو شوفت الشيخ الأرهابي ال هيج البهايم علي حرق كنائس منطقة أمبابة ... وده بيتكلم بأسم الدين ومربي دقنه ولبس جلبية وبيس يعني ... مسلم سلفي أرهابي متخلف*
*هنا بقي ..... أقول عليه أيه .... انا بقول هو بيعمل كدة علشان دينه وصاه بكدة ....*
*بس أنت كونك مسلم بتقول لا ... الدين موصاش بكدة ده أرهاب الدين الأسلامي رحمة للعالمين*
*بس السلفي بقي المتخلف .... مؤمن بكلامه جداً وبينفزه ليه ... علشان هو عدواني بالأصل ......*
*تصور أنا تهت *

*المهم أفعال الأنبياء أة الرسل أو الأباء أو المعلمين شئ والوصية شئ أخر *
*وليس كون الله لم ينهي عنها .... نجزم أنه وافق عليها*​


----------

